
How SysAdmins Devalue Themselves - wallflower
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2891413
======
pmoriarty
Is it possible for this article to be any more full of stereotypes?

I'm surprised it didn't advise sysadmins not to wear pocket protectors.

